# Receptor para canales de TV



## andreslazari (Jun 6, 2008)

Podrian ayudarme a encontrar un circuito de algún tipo de receptor de canales por aire... necesito un aparato que me ayude a poder ver mas canales en mi tv que sean por aire tipo el canal 5 de rosario el 7... (los de argentina van a entender mejor), es que esta muy caro la señal por cable y yo con los canales que anden dando vuelta por ahí me conformo.
Espero que me puedan ayudar desde ya muchas gracias...

En sintesis, lo que necesito es un algo que me aumente la señal que me da la antena porque se ve todo llovido... y con ruido! 

Ah una cosa mas poseo de 2 antenas (de esas que traían los teles viejos, no se como se llaman y prefiero no decir ninguna pavada) y como a unos 5 metros tengo una antena de torre. por ahí me sirva para algo...


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 7, 2008)

Compra una antena directiva de muchos elementos y le pones un amplificador en el cajetin (directamente en los terminales) y si quieres complicar la cosa puedes enfasar dos antenas para obtener mas ganancia, si a todo esto le pones un rotor de azimut...pues es posible que captes algo mas, siempre que en un radio de 100 a 300 Km emitan TV en VHF, en estas frecuencias la propagación es visual y no recibirás nada que no puedas ver, exceptuando rebotes  pues se comportan muy parecidos a haces de luz, te puedo comentar que yo escucho una emisora en VHFL (VHF baja 50 Mhz) que esta como a 400 Km de mi localización, eso si en días de buena propagación, como ahora en este meridiano estamos en verano, que favorece la propagación en estas frecuencias de 6 metros.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 7, 2008)

Conseguite un booster.
Hacerlo no es muy difícil, aunque si no tenés algo de conocimiento de rf capas que te conviene mejor comprártelo. Si no querés complicarte mucho o no tenés conocimientos de electrónica comprátelo, aunque a mi me gusta experimentar.


----------



## andreslazari (Jun 8, 2008)

Gracias eb7ctx hay muchos canales dando vuelta... estoy viendo de una antenita ahora que no es demasiado grande pero de seguro me sirva... pasa que tengo señal, pero no es buena quizá con eso lo solucione...

electrodan.... claro que lo voy a experimentar, la verdad que de electrónica arme muchas cosas pero nunca nada de señales de radio... pero si la solución a todo seria comprar no tendría sentido que estuviera estudiando ingeniería!

Así que voy a probar de armar el booster, encontré unos circuitos sencillos aunque no conozco el costo.

Saludos... y gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 15, 2008)

Si... supongo que es bastante obvio.


----------



## guille8_ (Jul 20, 2008)

Hola, alguien me podria decir un booster? podrian poner un plano un link o algo porque tambien quiero armar uno...


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2008)

En esa dirección encuentras un link de un amplificador booster de antena.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-booster-tv-17931/


----------



## joseantonio (Jun 20, 2009)

hola yo tambien tengo problemas con el televisor, lo que pasa es que por mas quee le conecte antena aerea o la de conejo no puedo captar ni un canal de señal abierta, mi duda es quee si lo quee falla es el tv internamente o que la antena es d mala calidad, como podria solucionar esto, por ahi que me podrian ayudar a conseguir links de consulta sobre antenas o temas afines, d antemano  muchas gracias...!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 20, 2009)

Hola.
Tu TV funcionaba antes de ponerle antena, con cable.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joseantonio (Jun 22, 2009)

claro que funcionaba, lo que pasa es que cuando la compre, opte por conectarle señal por cable(osea tv pagada), hasta ahi todo iba viento en popa, veia los canales de cable perfectamente, pero luego ya no pude pagar mas, es ahi que cuando empiezo a usar la señal abierta me doy cuenta que no capta ni un canal, tal vez por ahi agarra uno pero que con el pasar de los minutos se va completamente, por eso mi duda de que si el problema es de la antena que le conecto o es problema del tv.gracias elaficionado por el interes.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 22, 2009)

Hola.
Si tu TV tiene un menú, para seleccionar el tipo de recepción que deseas usar, una opción es Cable y otra Air, ant, TV o algo parecido, pero distinto a Cable. Si esí, selecciona al opción que no es cable y después conecta la antena, supongo que ahora deberá funcionar la TV.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 22, 2009)

alguien tiene Esquemas para la construcción de la antena Gray-Hoverman


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 23, 2009)

para que canales quieres la antena?

por lo pronto revisa este link:

http://www.frontiernet.net/~mclapp/Antennas/

en el siguiente video hablan de como hacer una antena para uhf:






espero que te sirvan...

saludos...


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 23, 2009)

ya intentaron hacer una antena pero calculando la frecuencia? no solo comprándola y poniéndola en la azotea, en mi caso estoy al otro lado de la ciudad de las antenas transmisoras en la ciudad mas grande del mundo, primero arme una antena UHF, calculada para el canal 22, (una yagui, 12dB de ganancia) se veian perfecto casi todos los canales (excepto del 4 hacia abajo) entonces armé una segunda antena calculada para el canal 2 (un dipolo a 55MHz es algo grande, solo tiene 3dB de ganancia por el tamaño) las conecté juntas y asunto arreglado

Una gran recomendación, si quieren tener una recepción excelente en VHF para canales menores al 7, háganse a la idea que será una antena grande, con 20cm de cable nunca lograran buenos resultados


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 23, 2009)

Gracias por su ayuda la valoro mucho pero lo que yo quiero saber es si el tamaño de esta antena influye en su recepción de canales que medidas utilizo y no importa los canales cualquier canal que me sintonice de gratis cuenta para mi por favor ayúdenme con las medidas de esta antena.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jun 23, 2009)

estuve viendo todos los proyectos y me gustaron mucho pero tengo la duda de si el tamaño importa o no


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 23, 2009)

hablo por las pocas antenas que se hacer y supongo aplica a todo tipo de antenas

El tamaño de una antena va en función del tamaño de la longitud de onda, los dipolos son de media onda, o a veces las hacen solo de un cuarto de onda, la fórmula para saber el tamaño de la onda es







c es la velocidad de la luz y f la recuencia

Si calculan la longitud de onda para el canal 2 de la tv (55MHz) esta es de 5.4 metros mas o menos, así que un dipolo para esta frecuencia seria de mas de dos metros


----------



## joseantonio (Jun 23, 2009)

bueno hola de nuevo, intente hacer lo que me recomendaste, puse la opcion de antena aerea, pero igual, sigue la misma pantalla azul, de todas maneras gracias...!


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 24, 2009)

que raro, que antena le pusiste? ¿ayudo cambiar la configuración de la tv como te recomendó elaficionado? si con ambas cosas no hubo ni la mas mínima mejoría, desgraciadamente tu problema no es la recepción


----------



## rf1 (Jul 5, 2009)

hola intenta de comprar un balun de 300 ohm a 75 ohm las antenas de vhf tienen una impedancia de 300 y los sintonizadores de tv modernos mayormente son de 75 necesitas un adaptador de impedancias que se conoce en cualquier casa de repuesto electronicos como balun y te aconsejo que uses cable de 300 ohm conocido como cable chato para recepción de señales de canales de aire y mira si tu tv necesita un conector de pin grueso o fino si este es macho o hembra y lo pides en la casa de repuestos con la bobinita adentro de este conector con la impedancia que necesites de 300 a 75  o 75 a 300 segun tv. si tu tv recibe todos los canales de ctv.. sin fallar ninguno es por que en todas las bandas responde bien,  en tv o aire tiene que funcionar bien del 2 al 13 con una antena colocada arriba del techo de su casa como ejemplo una torre de 6 metros con la antena de vhf de 300 ohm montada sobre la torre por cuanto mas alta esta mejor ganancia de señal obtendra igual a mejor imagen en su tv. luego de colocar la antena en el mastil o donde le parece y colocar el cable de 300 con el conector en el sintonizador de su tv entrar en el menu de su tv seleccionar tv o aire y por ultimo seleccione auto programación y cuando esta termine tiene que recibir algun canal de aire el 3/5/7/9 o algun otro de lo contrario falla el sintonizador no pasa a tv aunque en su pantalla muestre el cambio de ctv a tv este no esta sucediendo, si le sucede esto tendra que llevarlo a un buen tecnico y lega a recibir algún canal pero con llovizna o sonido distorsionado gire lentamente la antena hasta mejorar la señal. saludos. suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola joseantonio.

Si tienes un VHS, úsalo como sintonizador, es decir, conectas la antena a la entrada RF del VHS y usas las salidas de audio y video del VHS para conectarla en tu TV (pon Line en la TV para ver los canales del VHS).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 5, 2009)

Joseantonio de donde sacaste ese TV, no sera de los que llegan en el sistema de los paises orientales, y por alli no coinciden los canales nacionales, solo los de cable.

envia mas detalles del TV que estas usando, marca, modelo, una foto , cualquier cosa que pueda servir para ayudarte


----------

